# conversor analogo digital adc0808



## mauriciodtdt (Sep 29, 2006)

puede alguien decirme como funciona este conversor


----------



## bloodman (Jul 20, 2007)

Hola me mandaron un proyecto sencillo con un conversor analogo digital el 0808 pero no se como funciona podria alguin hacer un tutorial de estos conversores? o poner proyectos de ejemplos? saludos gracias


----------



## mabauti (Jul 20, 2007)

descargate la hoja de datos, ahi viene explicado


----------



## bloodman (Jul 20, 2007)

ya yo tengo la hoja queria saber de un pryecto simple pero bueno para hacerlo con esl conversor


----------



## Jeipi (Jul 3, 2009)

esta chever si funciona


----------



## carla9532 (Abr 7, 2010)

hola me mandaron a hacer un proyecto que lleva varias etapas a)señal analogica b)acondicionador c)conversor ad 0808 d)conversor da tipo R-2R e) acondicionador ...............ayuda por favor no se como empezar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2010)

carla9532 dijo:


> hola me mandaron a hacer un proyecto que lleva varias etapas a)señal analogica b)acondicionador c)conversor ad 0808 d)conversor da tipo R-2R e) acondicionador ...............*ayuda por favor no se como empezar*



A ver...hummmmmmmmm....







No....no aparece nada, excepto..... PROBÁ ESTUDIANDO UN POCO! 

La bola de cristal nunca falla...


----------



## carla9532 (Abr 8, 2010)

gracias por la ayuda!!!!


----------



## JECO24 (Abr 17, 2010)

carla9532 dijo:


> gracias por la ayuda!!!!



Hhuhauhauhauh q bien!!! como buscas las tareas le voy a decir a Marco q habra una cuenta!!!

Investiga!!!


----------

